# schatten von personen



## fricka (4. Februar 2005)

... ich habe in eine 3d-visualisierung in photshop personen montiert ... jetzt sollen die personen einen schatten auf den boden werfen - wie kriege ich das hin?
 (es geht nicht um den einzustellenden schlagschatten, sondern ein schatten, der von den fuessen der personen ausgeht!)


----------



## devilrga (4. Februar 2005)

Hi,
achte bzgl. deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung auf die Nettiquette.
Du musst einfach nur deine Person auswählen und auf eine Neue Ebene legen. Dann diese duplizieren und schwarz färben. Nun den Gauschen Weichzeichner anwenden und durch "Bearbeiten > Transformieren > Perspektivisch verzerren" verzerren.

mfg


----------



## fricka (4. Februar 2005)

... danke für den Tipp!


----------



## holzoepfael (4. Februar 2005)

@devilgra, aber bei deiner Lösung habe ich das Problem, dass der erzeugte Schatten nur auf Ebenen angewendet werden kann. aber bin ich Beispielsweise drausen irgendwo, ist der Boden häufig nicht eben.....
Gibts da noch eine Hilfe, wie man so etwas vielleicht noch ein bisschen realistischer machen kann?


----------



## damo (4. Februar 2005)

Solche Sachen kann man meiner Meinung nach ganz gut mit dem "Versetzen Filter" erreichen.

Also erst einmal die Konturen des Bodens ein bisschen hervorheben (zB ein Graustufenbild aus dem Original machen und mit Gradationskurven arbeiten), dann das Graustufenbild seperat speichern, der Versetzen Filter anwenden ( ca 5px angeben) und dann das Graustufenbild auswählen (Auswahlmenü öffnet automatisch) dann sollte sich der Schatten den Konturen des Bodens anpassen


ps: Natürlich erst den Schatten an die gewünschte Position verschieben und DANN den Filter anwenden!


----------

